# Australian Shop



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been reading there is an Australian Shop in Dubai.

Is there where i buy my vegemite from?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

no dramas there - most supermarkets stock vegemite, tim tams, etc etc

BUT THERE IS NO TOMATO SAUCE!!
So our parents are sending care packages of fountain haha.

And you can't explain tomato sauce to brits - they think you are talking about tomato paste, and ketchup is way too sweet and thick for our liking.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Never heard of an Australian shop here.
You can buy most products here (from a variety of supermarkets...Choithrams, Spinneys, Geant, Carefour, Lulu, HyperPanda etc)

You can buy SPC fruits, Tim Tams, Mint Slices,vegemite etc etc...what I havent found is Nutri Grain, and Looly Gobble Bliss Bomb, and my favourite white chocolate drink from Jarrah...*sigh*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Being pedantic, an Australian shop would be a place where you buy Australians. What a bizarre thought!! 


_


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Being pedantic, an Australian shop would be a place where you buy Australians. What a bizarre thought!!
> 
> 
> _



HAHAHA...What you dont want to go and purchase a few Aussies...whats wrong with you?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey! I bet us Aussies out-number the rest of you on the forum 

The Choithrams on Al Wasl Road near the Library (also has a boots out the front) is massive and stocks pretty much most Aussie things - mint slices, timtams, vegemite, pizza shapes. I haven't found burger rings or cherry ripes anywhere but there are so many great American, English and South African replacements 

Also the big Carrefour at the Mall of the Emirates carries a wide range of products.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

You are forgetting the most important point

NO TOMATO SAUCE

AHHHHHH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> HAHAHA...What you dont want to go and purchase a few Aussies...whats wrong with you?


Very handy if you need a couple of sheep sheared or want someone to run a barbeque!!   


Homesick Aussies might want to have a look at this site.

Great Aussie Food - Buy Australia food products online, Tim Tams, Burger Rings, Twisties

Enjoy!


_


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Elphaba Wins The Thread


----------

